# How Do I Install the AHCI Drivers After Installing Windows 7 Registry is NCQ Already



## alvin777 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi. The NCQ is already set to 0 in Windows 7 registry but when I use AHCI through the BIOS, it says "error loading the operating system" and would not boot until you bring back the BIOS from AHCI to the normal IDE.

You can get AHCI capabilites by pressing F6 and a floppy (or CD/DVD if you're using a USB to set it up) and installing the AHCI drivers before you install Windows 7 64-bit but how do you install it after you've installed Windows 7 64-bit?

Should I boot from Windows 7 setup again and install the drivers from there or would that mess up my Windows 7?

Also Intel has AHCI drivers, as well as Gigabytes GA-965P-DS3 rev. 1.0 (It's named as: GIGABYTE SATA2 Preinstall driver for AHCI / RAID Mode then they have a separate driver for just Raid named: GIGABYTE SATA2 RAID Driver). Which one do I use?

Intel has these:       Gigabytes has these:
TXTSETUP              xraid_f
iaahci                    txtsetup
iastor                    jraid.sys
iaAHCI                   jraid
iaStor
iaStor.sys
F6Readme
license

Thanks in advance.

God bless.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 18, 2012)

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...-enabled/1ed33ae9-b2ff-4d1f-b28c-406153e04faa

I had to do this on my PC as I forgot to do it before installation.  Its just a simple regedit and when u change the number, upon restarting the OS will load AHCI drivers


----------



## alvin777 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi. How're you? I checked that registry entry (did it more than 5 times, checked the hardrive with HD Tune if it's NQC capable which it is), it's already set at 0 but still when I boot, it won't.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 18, 2012)

then im at a loss my friend.  I just got a SSD 3 weeks ago, so this is all new to me.  It may look like you will have to reinstall Windows to get it to work.


----------



## qubit (Aug 18, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...-enabled/1ed33ae9-b2ff-4d1f-b28c-406153e04faa
> 
> I had to do this on my PC as I forgot to do it before installation.  Its just a simple regedit and when u change the number, upon restarting the OS will load AHCI drivers



Nice, I was wondering about this.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 18, 2012)

here is the same thing with screenshots from SevenForums 

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/61869-ahci-enable-windows-7-vista.html

Im not sure why its not working for the OP as i followed this link and everything in screenshots happened during the process.


----------

